# Lutetia te amo



## Ishtaril

Hello 

I would like to translate "I love you Paris" into Latin, and thought about going for the original name of the city. Is the syntax in "Lutetia te amo" correct?

Thanks!


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es correcto. Otras posibilidades:


> O Lutetia, amo te.
> O Lutetia quam amo.


----------



## Ishtaril

Thanks!

Would "_O Lutetia quam amo_" be translated as "_Ô Lutèce comme je t'aime_" / "_O Lutetia how (much) I love you_"?


----------



## Hamlet2508

Ishtaril said:


> Would "_O Lutetia quam amo_" be translated as "_Ô Lutèce comme je t'aime_" / "_O Lutetia how (much) I love you_"?



No, it would be 'Paris *which* / _*that*_ I love'

Regards,Hamlet


----------



## Agró

Hamlet2508 said:


> No, it would be 'Paris *which* / _*that*_ I love'
> 
> Regards,Hamlet


O Lutetia *quam* amo.

This _quam_ here functions as an exclamation pronoun (_how_ or _how much_), not as a relative pronoun. 

So XiaoRoel's translation is perfect: Paris, how (much) I love (you)!


----------



## Ishtaril

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## Hamlet2508

Agró said:


> This _quam_ here functions as an exclamation pronoun (_how_ or _how much_), not as a relative pronoun.
> 
> So XiaoRoel's translation is perfect: Paris, how (much) I love (you)!



I'm sorry , but if he wants this to mean _*how much*_ he'd still have to use "_*te*_" , otherwise the sentence/exclamation is incomplete 

Lutetia,quam /quantum/quantopere *te* amo

regards, Hamlet


----------



## XiaoRoel

Sed ego _*O* Lutetia quam amo_ scripsi. Casus uocatiuus per _O_ notatus, per se constructio cum sensu est. *Quam* sensum expresiuum in hoc contexto habet. Hispanice ad uerbum interpretatio est, ut iam antea Agrò dixit,:_* ¡(Oh) Lutecia, a-la-que-mucho amo*_.


----------

